
Show HN: Find a movie to watch the lazy way - fjabre
http://lazydayapp.com
======
fjabre
It's a little buggy, but it did make front page reddit several months ago:
[https://www.reddit.com/domain/lazydayapp.com](https://www.reddit.com/domain/lazydayapp.com)

Looking for help with v2. Hoping to connect with talented web/mobile devs.
Thank you!

FYI: Sign-up not fully functional, Now Playing link doesn't always work,
selecting a search result might not always work either. Sorry haven't touched
the code in several months. I'm hoping to revive this little passion project
though!

~~~
SparkyMcUnicorn
Do you have any monetization plans, or is this strictly giving back to the
community?

~~~
fjabre
Would love to monetize at some point but for now I guess you could say I'm
giving back to the community ;)

------
iand675
This is neat, but the tags don't make for a great first impression. #gore,
#violence, #beating, #shot to death. It's all well and good if people are into
that, but probably a turnoff to the average user that comes across the site.

~~~
hawski
#suicide This channel has been created for you based on this tag.

At first I read this as: #suicide channel has been created for you based on
our magic algorithms.

It is a bit creepy in that way.

~~~
fjabre
Movies in Tops page are based on what people are most interested in, which is
a sobering thought. When first loaded the channel selection is random. But
there are definitely some depressing/dark tags in the db.

------
stevenmays
It should tell me which streaming service it's available on... for extra
points I should be able to select my streaming services then have the app go
to work for me.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
Is that data available - I imagine the streaming services are wary to provide
hard data that can be used to quantitatively compare their catalogues?

~~~
fjabre
It's all over the web and there are free databases like TMDB around that
provide good API access

~~~
pbhjpbhj
Where does TMDB show me which streaming services Mr.Robot, say, is currently
available on? It gives the producing network, catalogue details, all that, but
I can't find the details of its availability on
Netflix/NowTV/Sky/AmazonPrimeInstant/etc.?

~~~
fjabre
It doesn't. You'd have to scrape a site that had that data or check to see if
they have an API. I believe there are sites that do this but as it wasn't core
functionality of the MVP anyway we didn't focus on it too much.

------
Uptrenda
Wow, where has this app been all my life.

Misc improvement ideas:

* Torrent streaming ;)

* 1channel integration

* YouTube + Soundcloud + Tomahawk (to fetch movie soundtracks)

* Recommendations (I suppose you could also pull metadata from Reddit like Reddit Music Player does. Crowd sourced metadata tends to be very, very, high quality.)

Anyway, great idea.

~~~
fjabre
Thank you, some good ideas there. I wanted to be careful not to upset the
Hollywood elite since I live here ;) and they are a litigious bunch. But with
some further development I could make torrent streaming a possibility and/or
consider other possibilities to enable people to use it like that. i.e. with
1channel/soundcloud/tomahawk assuming it's easy enough to get to that data and
would definitely be interesting to experiment with.

Completely agree about crowd sourced meta data.

------
idieeasily
Cant believe
[http://www.lazydayapp.com/static/img/background-01.png](http://www.lazydayapp.com/static/img/background-01.png)
is 1.4MB

~~~
fjabre
Sorry about that. I used optipng to downsize it by 20%. Hope that helps a
little. Thanks for the tip. I'll probably downsize it a bit more.

~~~
danielsamuels
A JPG would be far less.

------
snissn
Is it up to me to actually find a way to watch the movie? The embedded
trailers aren't labeled as such and my first thought was that these movies
were all available on youtube.. Looks cool!

~~~
LeoPanthera
I use justwatch.com to find places to watch specific movies.

~~~
fjabre
Yeah I've seen this site. Difference is I'm focusing on helping the user make
a decision, not find out what streaming service a movie is on. The whole time
I was building this I kept asking myself one and only one question: What do I
want to watch right now? Not that you were saying we're solving the same
problem. I though I'd take the opportunity to point out the difference
however, as there are a ton of movie rec sites out there. Thanks for checking
it out.

------
JohnKacz
Awesome. I've wanted something like this but for only movies in my collection.
What's your stack. HAve you considered open sourcing for more help?

~~~
fjabre
Thank you. We have considered open sourcing but we need to clean some things
up on the backend before doing so. Also we have some 3rd party tools that are
not free that are part of the core functionality. So open sourcing might not
make sense but I would like to make the platform available to users who want
to catalogue their own collections. Thanks for your comment

------
cuonic
Why no SSL on the login / registration pages ?

~~~
fjabre
Because signup isn't fully working yet. There's still a lot of bugs we hadn't
worked out in the signup flow. SSL will be up when we get it working.

------
fiatjaf
This is too heavy for my computer.

~~~
fjabre
Hmmm.. What kind of comp? It's running fine on my little $200 chromebook

~~~
fiatjaf
A very old Celeron desktop that works fine for anything else I do and any
other website.

------
felipellrocha
I feel like I just hit the jackpot...

~~~
fjabre
haha. Thanks for checking it out. I have some v2 designs in place but not the
resources to put them into production. Looking for a partner in crime to help.

------
homero
mulan violence

